# Topics > Holograms >  Holographic Cortana Appliance, working concept

## Airicist

"Holographic Cortana Appliance: Working Concept"

Cortana, intelligent personal assistant, Microsoft Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Holographic Cortana Appliance

Published on May 10, 2017




> This is a concept Cortana appliance I’ve built. It’s basically what I imagined Microsoft’s version of Alexa or Google Home would be like if they were to use the holographic AI sidekick from the Halo franchise. While still a work in progress, I just wanted to show how it’s coming along.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Holographic AI Assistant brings Halo’s Cortana to life"

by Matthew Hart
May 12, 2017

----------

